
Why Apple Assembles in China - aaronbrethorst
http://daringfireball.net/2016/01/why_apple_assembles_in_china
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
Wait, is he serious? Is he really making the argument that they assemble in
China because the schools there teach children how to assemble iphones? Even
if you generalize it to any manufacturing assembly job, it still sounds
ridiculous.

------
znpy
So... Couldn't the question become "why there is no Foxconn in the USA" ?

